# CPC Practice Exam 2017 vs Online Practice Exam



## generic808 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there a difference between the 150 question paperback practice exam book and the 3x online practice exams? If there is a difference, is it worth getting both?


----------



## windurstiansmn (Feb 9, 2017)

I would suggest getting the study guide and choosing just one of the practice exams.  I purchased the study guide after my first attempt at taking the CPC exam and after reading just the first 5 pages or so it went over several items that I remembered being on the exam.  And you're probably okay to go with either of the practice exams.  They should have pretty similar content that will help you get a feel for what the exam will be like.  You can do the online version as many times as you want and I think you have access to it for a year from date of purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## generic808 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you for the response. I was thinking about the study guide and now I will purchase it. Thanks!


----------



## danellb (Feb 9, 2017)

You may want to use the online exam review.  I found it helpful.


----------



## desouzbe (Nov 13, 2017)

*Practice tests*

Hello,
Can someone please tell me in which tab(s) I can find the free practice tests?


----------

